# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Λαμπάτο linear fm ...βλαβη

## lasenios

καλησπέρα

σε ενα αρχαίο..αλλα μάχιμο λινεαρ της db 400 watt εχω το εξης πρόβλημα...
το μηχάνημα καίει την ασφάλεια των 6 αμπερ (ρευματος) μολις ανεβασει πάνω απο 100 βαττ...
επειδη δεν εχω αλλη λάμπα να δοκιμάσω , ηθελα να ρωτησω κάποιον έμπειρο αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να την "επαιξε" η υπάρχουσα λαμπα!
αλλιως να ψάξω απο την αρχή για άλλη βλαβη.

----------


## lasenios

ωραια...αν κι δεν φανηκε ...πρεπει να βρω λυχνια.

φοραει την 8930...εψαξα λιγο αλλα νομιζω ειναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί.
ξερετε καποια τρυπα? :Wink:  να βολοευτουμε?

επισης νομιζω οτι η 8930 εχει αντιστοιχια με καποιαν αλλη, εχετε υποψην σας κατι?
την παραθετω

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ωραια...αν κι δεν φανηκε ...πρεπει να βρω λυχνια.
> 
> φοραει την 8930...εψαξα λιγο αλλα νομιζω ειναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί.
> ξερετε καποια τρυπα? να βολοευτουμε?
> 
> επισης νομιζω οτι η 8930 εχει αντιστοιχια με καποιαν αλλη, εχετε υποψην σας κατι?
> την παραθετω



Η 8930 ειναι η 4cx500 και βγαζει πολυ περισσοτερα  απο 400.
εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτη ειναι η λαμπα ?

----------


## lasenios

ετσι γραφει η παλια η eimac!

----------


## radioamateur

4c250r... η αντιστοιχια... ποιο μηχάνημα ειναι;Το ka400 ή το ka500;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

οχι πως παιζει ρολο, απλα.

το μηχανημα ειναι db ιταλικο.

ηταν δικο σου απο παλια ?
αν οχι, το ειχες και δουλευε με αυτη την λυχνια ?
μπας παιζει καμια μετατροπη ?

Αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις την 8930 (4cx500), δες το συστημα ψυξης, βαλε καμιναδα ή καποια πατεντα, και βαλε μια 250αρα ή 350αρα.
(στις 250 - 350 το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η διαμετρος της ανοδου-φαρου)

τετοιες θα βρεις πολλες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

φυσικα η 8930 δουλευει σε μεγαλυτερη ταση ανοδου.
αλλα αν το μηχανημα βγαζει μονο 400 με την 8930, θα εχει λογικα μικρη ταση ανοδου ή ΘΑ ειχε αρχικα καμια 250αρα και καποιο τζιμανι του εβαλε την 500αρα.

ΤΑ ΒΑΤΤ για την 500 ειναι πολυ λιγα.

----------


## lasenios

> οχι πως παιζει ρολο, απλα.
> 
> το μηχανημα ειναι db ιταλικο.
> 
> ηταν δικο σου απο παλια ?
> αν οχι, το ειχες και δουλευε με αυτη την λυχνια ?
> μπας παιζει καμια μετατροπη ?
> 
> Αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις την 8930 (4cx500), δες το συστημα ψυξης, βαλε καμιναδα ή καποια πατεντα, και βαλε μια 250αρα ή 350αρα.
> ...



\

ττο μηχανημα δεν ηταν δικο μου...ομως το δουλεψα αρκετα μ αυτην την λαμπα..απο εξαερισμο ειναι δυνατο...εχει ενα τουρμινακι τησ papst...
λετε δηλαδη να βαλω καποια αλλη κια ποια?

----------


## radioamateur

To μηχάνημα τι γράφει απ'έξω ΚΑ400 ή ΚΑ500;

----------


## lasenios

ΚΑ 500 ειναι !

----------


## radioamateur

Θεωρώ αναγκαία τη δοκιμή με άλλη λάμπα;Τετοιου είδους μηχανήματα έχω δει κατα καιρούς στο ebay να πωλούνται σωρηδών...
Το εν λόγω μηχάνημα το χρησιμοποιούσε ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός;
Το μόνο ελάττωμα αν μπορούμε το χαρακτηρίσουμε ελάττωμα είναι το μοναδικό όργανο...που έχει για ισχύ και κατανάλωση.
Η έκδοση ΚΑ500 σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα δοκιμής ακόμα και σε χαμηλή ισχύ.
Υπάρχει ενας διακόπτης Low-High...

----------


## lasenios

> Θεωρώ αναγκαία τη δοκιμή με άλλη λάμπα;Τετοιου είδους μηχανήματα έχω δει κατα καιρούς στο ebay να πωλούνται σωρηδών...
> Το εν λόγω μηχάνημα το χρησιμοποιούσε ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός;
> Το μόνο ελάττωμα αν μπορούμε το χαρακτηρίσουμε ελάττωμα είναι το μοναδικό όργανο...που έχει για ισχύ και κατανάλωση.
> Η έκδοση ΚΑ500 σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα δοκιμής ακόμα και σε χαμηλή ισχύ.
> Υπάρχει ενας διακόπτης Low-High...



 Nαι ετσι ειναι...υπαρχει ο διακοπτης που λές,και ναι δουλευε για λιγο σε ραδιοφωνικο  σταθμό,τωρααπλα θελω να σημαζεψω και να μπει στο ραφι.
λοιπον..εσεις που ειστε ειδικοι..
ψαχνω για 4cx250r?για 4cx400?η για 4cx500?

----------


## lasenios

> Θεωρώ αναγκαία τη δοκιμή με άλλη λάμπα;Τετοιου είδους μηχανήματα έχω δει κατα καιρούς στο ebay να πωλούνται σωρηδών...



ενοεις οτι ακομα το ψαχνουν η οτι οσοι το εχουν το ξεφορτωνοντε? :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

Την απάντηση μάλλον θα πρέπει να στην δώσουν όσοι τα πουλάνε στο ebay.
Eγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα άψογο μηχάνημα για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση πχ στα VHF.
Σχετική αναφορά κάνουν οι φίλοι Ιταλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες στο ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο
http://www.vhfdx.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=100
Προφανώς όποια λάμπα και αν μπει απαιτείται προσαρμογή...
Βέβαια δεν έχει φίλτρο...αρμονικών...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ενοεις οτι ακομα το ψαχνουν η οτι οσοι το εχουν το ξεφορτωνοντε?



ναι σωστα, μετα απο 20 χρονια παραγωγης και λειτουργιας, ειδαν οτι ειχε προβλημα .  :Biggrin: 

απλα σε αυτην την ισχυ, ολοι σημερα δουλευουν τρανζιστορς.

Αρα ειναι καλη φαση η αγορα λινεαρ λυχνιας, απο εμας τους .......  :Wink:

----------


## ReFas

> Nαι ετσι ειναι...υπαρχει ο διακοπτης που λές,και ναι δουλευε για λιγο σε ραδιοφωνικο σταθμό,τωρααπλα θελω να σημαζεψω και να μπει στο ραφι.
> λοιπον..εσεις που ειστε ειδικοι..
> ψαχνω για 4cx250r?για 4cx400?η για 4cx500?



Ψάχνεις για την 4CX350R, αυτή είναι η 8930.
Οπως γράφει η Εimac είναι ίδια ηλεκτρικά με την 4CX250R αλλά με μεγαλύτερη άνοδο για να μπορεί να καταναλώσει 350W στην άνοδο.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω τα στοιχεία μπροστά μου, είναι λυχνία για linear σε ΑΒ1 τάξη, δεν αντέχει δηλαδή ρεύμα στο οδηγό πλέγμα.

Πιθανόν η 4CX400 της Svetlana να έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις και ηλεκτρικές ιδιότητες αλλά δεν έχω πιο πολλά στοιχεία, ψάξε όμως και για αυτήν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ψάχνεις για την 4CX350R, αυτή είναι η 8930.
> Οπως γράφει η Εimac είναι ίδια ηλεκτρικά με την 4CX250R αλλά με μεγαλύτερη άνοδο για να μπορεί να καταναλώσει 350W στην άνοδο.
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω τα στοιχεία μπροστά μου, είναι λυχνία για linear σε ΑΒ1 τάξη, δεν αντέχει δηλαδή ρεύμα στο οδηγό πλέγμα.
> 
> Πιθανόν η 4CX400 της Svetlana να έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις και ηλεκτρικές ιδιότητες αλλά δεν έχω πιο πολλά στοιχεία, ψάξε όμως και για αυτήν.



αν και το ειδα (οτι κανω λαθος)
μεχρι και ορκο θα εδινα οτι η 8930 ειναι η 4cx500.
(αν ημουν ραφηνα θα τις εβλεπα)

ερωτηση 
Ποιος ειναι ο κωδικος αριθμος της 4cx500 ?

----------


## ReFas

> αν και το ειδα (οτι κανω λαθος)
> μεχρι και ορκο θα εδινα οτι η 8930 ειναι η 4cx500.
> (αν ημουν ραφηνα θα τις εβλεπα)
> 
> ερωτηση 
> Ποιος ειναι ο κωδικος αριθμος της 4cx500 ?



Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
Αν θυμάμαι και εγω καλά δεν υπάρχει 4CX500 αλλά 4X500A.
Παλιά λυχνία με αρκετό γυαλί στη βάση της.
Δεν ξέρω άλλο νούμερο για την 4X500A.

(Το C στην ονομασία σημαίνει Ceramics και όσες δεν το έχουν είναι γιατί δέν έχουν κεραμικό υλικό στη βάση τους, όπως ήταν η 4X150A που είχε γυαλί και αυτή.)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
> Αν θυμάμαι και εγω καλά δεν υπάρχει 4CX500 αλλά 4X500A.
> Παλιά λυχνία με αρκετό γυαλί στη βάση της.
> Δεν ξέρω άλλο νούμερο για την 4X500A.
> 
> (Το C στην ονομασία σημαίνει Ceramics και όσες δεν το έχουν είναι γιατί δέν έχουν κεραμικό υλικό στη βάση τους, όπως ήταν η 4X150A που είχε γυαλί και αυτή.)



την 350 την εχω την 500 την εχω.
*Ξανα λεω οτι θα εδινα ορκο οτι η 8930 ειναι η 4cx500.*

Μηχανικα η ανοδος της 4cx500 ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερη.
Η 350 ηταν ιδια (εξωτερικα)με την 250.

αλλα μεχρι να τις πιασω στα χερια μου, ορκο δεν παιρνω ...

Η μονη αλλαγη που εκανα στο λινεαρ για να βαλω την 500 ηταν να αλλαξω  τεφλον που αγκαλιαζει την ανοδο. (δεν ειχα καμιναδα, απλα μια πλακα τεφλον οδηγουσε τον αερα να περναει μεσα απο τις ψυκτρες της ανοδου)

Τελος παντων, μνημη χρυσοψαρου ....

----------


## Γιώργος 231

εσπασα το μυαλο μου, και τελικα ειδα οτι ειχα εναν καταλογο του μανιατη (741)... και τον ειδα.

εχει λοιπον φωτογραφιες και απο την 4CX250B και απο την 8930 (που εγω λανθασμενα αναφερω ως 4cx500)

Καμια σχεση στην ανοδο, η διαμετρος της 8930 με αυτην της 4cx250b.
Eιναι οπως  θυμαμαι, πολυ μεγαλυτερη και σιγουρα για να μπει σε ενα λινεαρ θα υπαρχει προβλημα ψυξης
(αν φοραει την 8930 και βαλεις την 4cx250B θα φευγει αερας εκτος της λυχνια, ενω αν το λινεαρ φοραει την 250Β και θελεις να βαλεις την 8930 , το κατω μερος της ανοδου δεν θα μπαινει στον οδηγο του αερα.)

βεβαια εσυ αναφερεις την 4cx250R και οχι Β.

υγ
κατσε καπου εχω φωτογραφια το δικο μου λινεαρ οπου βλεπεις την λυχνια...
θα το βαλω σε λιγο

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ελα το βρηκα 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ Η 4CX250B & 4CX250R εχουν την ιδια διαμετρο ανοδου ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ 8930.

Αρα για να μπουν εκει που υπαρχει μια 8930 πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη καμιναδας ή πατεντα οδηγησης του αερα 

προσοχη διαβαστε το παρακατω

See also the data sheet for the 8930 says it is electrically identical except for the larger cooler on the 8930, allowing greater dissipation. 
*The 4CX250R is physically identical to the 4CX250B*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00511su4.jpg

----------


## kostas30

τις εχω μπροστα μου και βλεπω τα εξης
4cx350A - 8321
4CX350R - 8930 
4X150A - 7034
4CX250R -7580W
4CX250B - 7203
4CX1500B - 8660
4CX5000R - 8170W
3CX1500A7 - 8877
4CX15000A - 8281


RIXTE ΚΑΙ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΕΔΩ http://www.df6na.de/df6na/4cx_pic.htm

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> τις εχω μπροστα μου και βλεπω τα εξης
> 4cx350A - 8321
> 4CX350R - 8930 
> 4X150A - 7034
> 4CX250R -7580W
> 4CX250B - 7203
> 4CX1500B - 8660
> 4CX5000R - 8170W
> 3CX1500A7 - 8877
> ...



ωραια, για δες η 8930 (4CX350R )
Δεν εχει μεγαλυτερη ανοδο απο τις 4CX250B & 4CX250R ?

*Αρα για να μπει η 250αρα στο λινεαρ της 8930 θελει αλλαγη καμιναδας
Σωστο ?*

----------


## dovegroup

Δεν εχει σχέση η διάμετρος της 4cx500 ή 8930 με τις υπόλοιπες 4CX250R, 4CX250B, 4CX350, 4X150, όμως με λίγο teflon λεπτό φύλλο φτιάχνεις chimney κυλινδρικό και όλα είναι οκ.
Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ΚΑ400 ή ΚΑ500 δέχετε οτι του βάλεις απο δάυτες.
Θα βγάλει απλά εως 400W.

----------


## lasenios

"Καμιναδα" "τεφλον" "chimney"
Απαπαπα///φαίνεται πως εχω κακομάθει με τα τρανζιστορικά...
καταραμένη τεχνολογία! :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur



----------


## badsak

Παιδια ποση περιπου ισχυ μπορει να βγαλει ενα λινεαρ με την 4Χ150Α με 
1900 βολτ ανοδικη ταση  (με φορτιο) και ταση screen250 βολτ?
Εχω κανει αρκετες αλαγες στα πηνια εξοδου και δεν μπορεσα να παρω
πανω απο 280-300 Watt. (σε Bird4410) με 10 ma Στα οδηγα πλεγματα. το ξεκινησα για πλακα και εχω κανει πληρη ανακατασκευη στο μηχανημα.  :Lol:

----------


## dovegroup

Τόσα καλά είναι...
Απο παλαιότερα αρχεία μου

Ανοδος 2000V
Αρνητικά -85
Πλέγμα    270
Iσχύς Οδήγησης 4W
Ισχύς Εξόδου 400W
Συχνότητα 100Mhz
Χρόνος συνεχής λειτουργίας 17 μήνες.

----------


## dovegroup

Radioamature καλησπέρα καιρό εχουμε να τα πούμε και το εχω ξαναδεί το μασίνι.
Εχεις φωτο απο το 8930 - KA500 ?
Μήπως σου βρίσκονται τίποτε Schematic απο δαύτα?

----------


## badsak

Δηλαδη αν ανεβασω τις τασεις οπως τα ειχες εσυ θα βγαλει αυτα τα Watt?

----------


## dovegroup

Εμμμ....
Εκεί είχα αυτά με μιά 4X150A δεν έπεσα κάτω απο 390W μέχρι το τέλος.
Εννοείτε ισχυρή ψύξη :Rolleyes: 
Είδα το μασίνι σου.

1. Δεν χρειάζεσε τόσο χονδρό σωληνάκι εις την έξοδο με 4mm σύρμα υψηλής μόνωσης κάνεις δουλειά.
2. Μπορούσες να μην παίξεις με τεφλόν αλλά με πυκνωτή κανονικό για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα στο συντονισμό.
3. Το τσόκ ανόδου βάλτο σε τεφλόν και φρόντισε να είναι λ/4.
4. Στη φώτο βλέπω αρκετά χαμηλά τα πηνία ή ετσι φαίνετε?
5. Τι ανεμιστήρι είναι αυτό μήπως απο ασημακ...απο παλαιά, αν ναί δίωχτο...

Φιλικά

----------


## badsak

> Εμμμ....
> Εκεί είχα αυτά με μιά 4X150A δεν έπεσα κάτω απο 390W μέχρι το τέλος.
> Εννοείτε ισχυρή ψύξη
> Είδα το μασίνι σου.
> 
> 1. Δεν χρειάζεσε τόσο χονδρό σωληνάκι εις την έξοδο με 4mm σύρμα υψηλής μόνωσης κάνεις δουλειά.
> 2. Μπορούσες να μην παίξεις με τεφλόν αλλά με πυκνωτή κανονικό για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα στο συντονισμό.
> 3. Το τσόκ ανόδου βάλτο σε τεφλόν και φρόντισε να είναι λ/4.
> 4. Στη φώτο βλέπω αρκετά χαμηλά τα πηνία ή ετσι φαίνετε?
> ...



1. Στο πηνιο εξοδου οπως εγραψα εχω κανει απειρες αλαγες απλα αυτο ηταν την στιγμη τις φωτογραφιας. (Αν και βοηθαει και στη ψυξη τις λυχνιας κλεβει λιγη θερμοτητα :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )
2. Δεν ειχα καποιον μεταβλητο πυκνωτη που να αντεχει σε αυτην την ταση αν και ετσι ειναι αρκετα σταθερο.
3. Για το τεφλον εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν ειχα προχειρο.
4. Οχι εχει αρκετη αποσταση απο το σασι περιπου 2,5 ποντους.
5. Ο ανεμιστηρας ειναι απο αποροφητηρα (πονεμενη ιστορια) αλλα ειναι ο μονο απο αυτους που ειχα που εχει αρκετη πιεση οχι αρκετη βεβαια.
Ειναι στα σχεδια να παρω εναν PAPST EBM αλλα δεν ξερω ποσα CMF ειναι αρκετος.

----------


## dovegroup

> 1. Στο πηνιο εξοδου οπως εγραψα εχω κανει απειρες αλαγες απλα αυτο ηταν την στιγμη τις φωτογραφιας. (Αν και βοηθαει και στη ψυξη τις λυχνιας κλεβει λιγη θερμοτητα)
> 2. Δεν ειχα καποιον μεταβλητο πυκνωτη που να αντεχει σε αυτην την ταση αν και ετσι ειναι αρκετα σταθερο.
> 3. Για το τεφλον εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν ειχα προχειρο.
> 4. Οχι εχει αρκετη αποσταση απο το σασι περιπου 2,5 ποντους.
> 5.Ο ανεμιστηρας ειναι απο αποροφητηρα (πονεμενη ιστορια) αλλα ειναι ο μονο απο αυτους που ειχα που εχει αρκετη πιεση οχι αρκετη βεβαια.
> Ειναι στα σχεδια να παρω εναν PAPST EBM αλλα δεν ξερω ποσα CMF ειναι αρκετος.



5. Ο ανεμιστηρας papst να είναι 50-60CFM, ο δικός σου είναι καιρός να πάει στον αποροφητήρα σου, σαν δεν ντρέπεσε να αφήνεις το σπίτι χωρίς εξαερισμό :Lol: 
Ποιός πουλάει στην Ελλάδα τέτοιους και πόσο.

----------


## radioamateur

Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν από τα περισσότερα λαμπάτα παροπλισμένα πλέον μηχανήματα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στην κυρίως στην Ιταλία στον δικτυακό τόπο http://pirateradio.freeforums.org/ 
(ενότητα: ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ υποενότητα:ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ RF ΦΩΤΟΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ)
Εκεί θα βρείς το ΚΑ500 μέσα έξω...
Ορισμένα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα κάτωθι:
Στο ΚΑ500 ο μετασχηματιστής είναι εννιαίος και βγάζει 1,8 volts AC ~ 2200 volts DC από τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο
http://www.vhfdx.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=100
Οι υπολοιπες τάσεις με βάση αυτά που αναφέρουν οι Ιταλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι 
+230 & +304 volts DC για low & high ισχύ
& -91 volts
Στο εν λόγω forum κάποιος ερασιτέχνης προτίθεται να τοποθετήσει μια 4cx400Α (GS-36B) μόνο που φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρές διαφορές σε σχέση με την 8930 μια από τις οποίες είναι η αρνητική τάση που πρέπει να είναι -41 volts DC η οποία δεν είναι και η μόνη διαφορά.Πρέπει να υπάρχει διαφορά και στην τάση των νήματων.Κάπου στο intertet πρέπει να γίνεται αναφορά στην πλήρη τροποποίηση κυκλώματος εισόδου εξόδου κτλ κτλ
http://www.eham.net/forums/Elmers/32929
Αλήθεια έχει κανείς χρησιμοποιήσει 4cx400Α σε κάποια κατασκευή;
Ποιά η τιμή της στην Ελλάδα;
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα dovegroup  :Smile:

----------


## dovegroup

> Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν από τα περισσότερα λαμπάτα παροπλισμένα πλέον μηχανήματα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στην κυρίως στην Ιταλία στον δικτυακό τόπο http://pirateradio.freeforums.org/ 
> (ενότητα: ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ υποενότητα:ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ RF ΦΩΤΟΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ)
> Εκεί θα βρείς το ΚΑ500 μέσα έξω...
> Ορισμένα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα κάτωθι:
> Στο ΚΑ500 ο μετασχηματιστής είναι εννιαίος και βγάζει 1,8 volts AC ~ 2200 volts DC από τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα στο
> http://www.vhfdx.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=100
> Οι υπολοιπες τάσεις με βάση αυτά που αναφέρουν οι Ιταλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι 
> +230 & +304 volts DC για low & high ισχύ
> & -91 volts
> ...



Γνωρίζω τις τάσεις φίλε Radioamateur και με την low θα πάει μιά χαρά του φίλου lasenios, με τις μικρές "κούκλες", γι' αυτό και του είπα να τις δοκιμάσει αρκεί να μην ξεπεράσει τα +230V, επίσης σε ενα παλαιότερο ΚΑ είχα δεί -105V.
Ευχαριστώ θα πάω να δώ στο pirate.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## badsak

Τον  Ανεμηστηρα τον ειχα παρει απο καποιο φιλο που τους ειχε ξηλωσει απο αποροφητηρα. Απο οτι μου ειχε πει.  Αλλα μαλλον τα καταστηματα που εχουν ανταλακτικα οικιακων συσκευων πρεπει να εχουν. :Wink: 
Υ.Γ Γεια σου Δημητρη. Χαθηκαμε.

----------


## radioamateur

Γεια σου φίλε Σάκη...
Εγώ νομίζω ότι η ανοδική πρέπει να έχει περιθώρια ισχύ για να βγάλει ισχύ σε τέτοια μηχανήματα...
Βέβαια στο εν λόγω μηχάνημα υπάρχει τεράστοιος μετασχηματιστής.
Πιθανόν να σηκώνει μετατροπή και για μεγαλύτερη τέτροδο...
Κάτι που μου προκαλεί ολίγον φόβο στο ΚΑ400 ΚΑ500 είναι η ένδειξη μόνο σε ένα όργανο...
Μπορεί να γίνει χοντρή πατάτα κατά το συντονισμό... :Cursing:

----------


## dovegroup

> Γεια σου φίλε Σάκη...
> Εγώ νομίζω ότι η ανοδική πρέπει να έχει περιθώρια ισχύ για να βγάλει ισχύ σε τέτοια μηχανήματα...
> Βέβαια στο εν λόγω μηχάνημα υπάρχει τεράστοιος μετασχηματιστής.
> Πιθανόν να σηκώνει μετατροπή και για μεγαλύτερη τέτροδο...
> Κάτι που μου προκαλεί ολίγον φόβο στο ΚΑ400 ΚΑ500 είναι η ένδειξη μόνο σε ένα όργανο...
> Μπορεί να γίνει χοντρή πατάτα κατά το συντονισμό...



Ούτε για αστείο στα ΚΑ μεγαλύτερες λάμπες...
Αν ξεκινήσει με μικρή οδήγηση πχ 2W , συντονίσει είσοδο με λίγα στάσιμα, παρακολουθεί ταυτόχρονα ρεύμα στα αρνητικά <8ma, και συντονίσει έξοδο χαμηλώνοντας σταδιακά την οδήγηση, δεν νομίζω να το στείλει....
Μπαρουτοκαπνισμένο το RFC τσόκ ανόδου στο ΚΑ της φώτο Δημήτρη  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lasenios

> Τον Ανεμηστηρα τον ειχα παρει απο καποιο φιλο που τους ειχε ξηλωσει απο αποροφητηρα. Απο οτι μου ειχε πει. Αλλα μαλλον τα καταστηματα που εχουν ανταλακτικα οικιακων συσκευων πρεπει να εχουν.
> Υ.Γ Γεια σου Δημητρη. Χαθηκαμε.



 Ενημερωτικά να πω..οτι papst ebu εχει ο 741...και πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα ενα για το ΚΑ 90 Ευρω...
πιο πολύ για να μη γκρινιάζει η γυναίκα,(για τον αποροφητηρα)

----------


## badsak

> Ενημερωτικά να πω..οτι papst ebu εχει ο 741...και πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα ενα για το ΚΑ 90 Ευρω...
> πιο πολύ για να μη γκρινιάζει η γυναίκα,(για τον αποροφητηρα)



Τον καναμε σλογκαν τον αποροφητηρα?
Ποσσα ψιψινια εεε συγνωμη CMF ειναι o papst?
μπορεις να δεις το μοντελο του?

----------


## lasenios

> Τον καναμε σλογκαν τον αποροφητηρα?
> Ποσσα ψιψινια εεε συγνωμη CMF ειναι o papst?
> μπορεις να δεις το μοντελο του?



ϊσως να χω κωδικο στο τιμολογιο...γιατι το μηχάνημα ειναι 2 ώρες μακριά απο μένα..θα μπορω να το κοιταξω το πρωί.
 :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αντικαστάστασης μόνο του μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα σαλίγκαρου με ανάλογο μεγαλύτερης ισχύος;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## badsak

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αντικαστάστασης μόνο του μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα σαλίγκαρου με ανάλογο μεγαλύτερης ισχύος;
> Ευχαριστώ!!!



Δεν νομιζω Δημητρη.
Μονο αν ειναι κανενας τριφασικος σαλιγκαρος.
Εκτος αν εχεις κανα φιλο με μηχανουργειο και μπορει να σου κανει την αγκαρια.

----------


## leosedf

btw Πάρτε και το service manual του ΚΑ500, μου τό στειλαν οι Ιταλοί ως ένδειξη μετάνοιας για το 40. http://rapidshare.com/files/410161664/ka500.pdf.html

----------


## radioamateur

Έχει δουλέψει κανείς το εν λόγω linear FM; Τα σχόλια σας.Θετικά αρνητικά; Σας ευχαριστώ...!!!


 :Drool:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι, ψαχνω το μανουαλ του es1000 με την 3cx800, 
Δημητρη ραδιοαματερ, εσυ με τις ιταλο επαφες σου .... κανε κατι ...

----------


## radioamateur

Γιώργο ρώτησα περιμένω απάντηση.Το σχέδιο πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά απλό.Το μηχάνημα είναι εντάξει ή κάνει κόλπα;




 :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη σ ευχαριστω,
Το μηχανημα ειχα να το ανοιξω απο τοτε που το πηρα ....
Πριν κανα μηνα , το εφερα θεσσαλονικη στο εργαστηριο για να το μετρησω με τα καινουρια οργανα (spectrum ... klp)
και ειχε προβλημα το πλακετακι των προστασιων.
Τελος παντων, εκανα bypass τις προστασιες, εβαλα και την καινουρια λαμπα, ρυθμισα και το οργανακι του και ολα ειναι οκ
(μου δινει τα 1000 wattακια)
Ομως, θελω να λειτουργουν και οι προστασιες, για αυτο ζητησα το μανουαλ.

----------


## radioamateur

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η πλακέττα τα έχει παίξει;Προς το παρόν manual δεν υπάρχει αλλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει ένα microswitch για τον ανεμιστήρα που στο παρελθόν έχει δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα και ενδείκνυται αντικατάσταση με ένα χειροκίνητο.Έτσι μου είπε ο ιταλός τεχνικός Giuseppe.
Κοίταξε μη βαράει αυτό το switch...
Ψάξε στο google στις εικόνες pressostato switch για να καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η πλακέττα τα έχει παίξει;Προς το παρόν manual δεν υπάρχει αλλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει ένα microswitch για τον ανεμιστήρα που στο παρελθόν έχει δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα και ενδείκνυται αντικατάσταση με ένα χειροκίνητο.Έτσι μου είπε ο ιταλός τεχνικός Giuseppe.
> Κοίταξε μη βαράει αυτό το switch...
> Ψάξε στο google στις εικόνες pressostato switch για να καταλάβεις περί τίνος πρόκειται...



Αυτος ο διακοπτης ελεγχου αερα ειναι, ολα τα λεφτα !!!!!!!!!
και τσαμπα να μου το αλλαζαν ...  ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Τελος παντων, το προβλημα το εχει το πλακετακι , στα ROS (στασιμα),

----------

WIZARD (10-06-12)

----------


## radioamateur

> Αυτος ο διακοπτης ελεγχου αερα ειναι, ολα τα λεφτα !!!!!!!!!
> και τσαμπα να μου το αλλαζαν ... ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
> Τελος παντων, το προβλημα το εχει το πλακετακι , στα ROS (στασιμα),



Εγώ σου ανέφερα την συνήθη βλάβη που παρουσιάζει. Δεν βλέπω δύσκολο το πρόβλημα.Πρέπει να ελέγχξεις εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο πλακεττάκι... Συμβατικά θα είναι.Εγώ ξύλωσα σε μηχάνημα 25 χρονών και βάλε no name αντίστοιχο κύκλωμα προστασιών και το επισκεύασα και φαντάσου ότι είχε χτυπήσει από arc.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Oλα ΟΚ, ενα BC307 ηταν, σας ευχαριστω

----------


## radioamateur

> Έχει δουλέψει κανείς το εν λόγω linear FM; Τα σχόλια σας.Θετικά αρνητικά; Σας ευχαριστώ...!!!




Έχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτό το linear;

----------


## SRF

> Έχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτό το linear;



Κλασσικό μηχάνημα της DB του 88-90! Τι πρόβλημα έχεις? Μιά γραμμή συντονιζόμενη στην έξοδο έχει... και συνήθως "χτυπούσε" το φύλλο τεφλόν του πυκνωτή που έφτιαχνε εκεί! 
Τραγικά απλό και αρκετά προβληματικό κατ' εμέ! Κακοφτιαγμένες προστασίες... κλπ!

----------


## leosedf

Έχω ένα τέτοιο αλλά δεν το λειτούργησα καθόλου. Ίσως κάποια μέρα να το βάλω μπρος για να δω αν παίζει η λυχνία του, αν όχι θα του βάλω την 4χ150.

----------


## radioamateur

> Κλασσικό μηχάνημα της DB του 88-90! Τι πρόβλημα έχεις? Μιά γραμμή συντονιζόμενη στην έξοδο έχει... και συνήθως "χτυπούσε" το φύλλο τεφλόν του πυκνωτή που έφτιαχνε εκεί! 
> Τραγικά απλό και αρκετά προβληματικό κατ' εμέ! Κακοφτιαγμένες προστασίες... κλπ!



Εχω δουλέψει ή τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω τα περισσότερα ιταλικά linear της εποχής εκείνης μέσα έξω ομολογουμένως με πολλά τεχνικά ή κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα.Το KA500 όμως δεν έπεσε ποτέ στα χέρια μου αν και είχαν πωληθεί σωρηδών... Λόγω αναβάθμισης πολλοί δεν τα χρησιμοποιούν ή τα σκοτώνουν σε αγορές τύπου ebay αλλά απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω μάπα το καρπούζι.Το μόνο θετικό ότι χρησιμοποιούν λάμπες τετρόδους χαμηλού κόστους και δεν στενοχωριέσαι αν πχ τα παίξει η x λάμπα.
Σίγουρα πίσω από αυτά τα μηχανήματα κρύβεται μια μεγάλη ραδιοφωνική ιστορία.

----------


## leosedf

Μπα για δοκίμασε να πάρεις μια 8930.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Έχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτό το linear;



τετοιο linear ειχε το δημοτικο ραδιοφωνο το δικο μας

----------


## radioamateur

:Tt1:   :Tt1:

----------


## studio52

Αμα εβγαζες και φωτογραφιες στο εσωτερικο μερος θα μαθαιναν καλυτερα οι νεοι και καποιοι παλαιοι θα θυμοντουσαν καλυτερα φιλε Radioamateur , αν αυτο βεβαια ειναι εφικτο

----------

